# iidea of centurry a box-set whit all Josquin Motets no one think of this before...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How many did he wrote, Josqquin Des Pres motets is money in the bank, if annd ensemble like singer pur or Beauty farm would done it i would drool like a pavlov dog.

What are your favorite Josquin motets cd any box-set???


:tiphat:

Josquin is the Leonardo da vinci of renaissance!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My personal favorite Josquin motet may be so because it was my first, the recording of his motes In Principio and De Profundis Clamavi by Pomerium in their CD A Musical Book of Hours. As they say, you always remember your first.


----------

